# Let's see your gardening pix!



## janfromflorida (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay, I'll start.  I live in Florida where we only have two seasons - winter is November, December and January.  Everything else is summer - scorching hot and dry.  The "soil" is sand.  It is a challenge to find plants (other than cactus and palms) which will survive.  But I love flowers, so after much trial & error I have filled up my yard with survivors.  Got lots more other places, which I'll post later.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice and lush, jan.  Going with what survives is my key to success.  Sorry, no pics of my own to share.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2013)

That is so totally beautiful, and it looks to me like you have done a remarkable job of helping your plants survive !  Actually, there must be a lot of wonderful plants that will grow down there where you have so little winter , and warmer ones for what you do have.
You can grow all the tropical things like oranges and bananas, and flowers that won't winter over even here in Alabama. 
Okra and tomatoes would be year around down there, right ? And Plumeria (Frangipani) would survive outside probably. I had some for a while, but it had to come in during the cold season, and never got large enough to bloom.
Anyway, whatever you have in your yard, it is sure beautiful !


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, that shot was just the tip of the iceberg here.  I've neglected my garden since I lost my husband this January, so it is mainly those who thrive on neglect, and many do.  My main problem for years now is that I must water with city water and only twice a week; Thur & Sun before 10am. Our area has been in a long lasting drought, and I have lost a lot of my dear plants because of it (and the occasional winter frost!).  My cherished Plumeria was one of the casualties. My orange tree survives, but I lost my Avocado.

In '08 I suddenly lost my 49 year old son to a heart attack.  In order to cope with my grief I volunteered at a local botanical garden(http://www.dunlawtonsugarmillgardens.org/).  I did learn a lot about what grows locally when I was there doing potting and propagating.  I actually redesigned their website, too.  Here are a few pix from around my garden.

This is a Walking Iris    This was a volunteer, dropped by birds no doubt. I first grew it in a pot on my sun porch and after finding out what it was put it outside.  It is a Philippine Violet and said to grow to 8 feet.  Mine beside my door gets to about 5.    The one you see in front of it is also a volunteer, Cuban Buttercup.  This is a most delightful plant in about a 2'-3' bush.

 Bleeding Heart Clerodendrum Vine.  A survivor, was here when I moved in.  Stunted by frost a few times, but frew back nicely.[FONT=arial, sans-serif]  [/FONT] Cashmere Bouquet, another of the Clerodendrum family.

Well, I just got a notice that I've attached my limit of files for this post, so I will continue in another.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 20, 2013)

Double purple datura, grows to a 5' bush at times, reseeds freely. 
 Easter lilies bloom in June usually.
 Mexican Bluebells.  They love it here, bloom all the time and reseed.  I also have pink ones, which are ruffled and a bit shorter.    
 And, of course, the roses.  My Jacob's Coat climbs a trellis out front.  Our Lady of Guadalupe is very pretty.  But my two Knockouts aren't doing too good.

I hope you enjoyed your tour.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 20, 2013)

Enjoyed the tour, Jan.  Nice work on the garden and the photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful photos Jan, thanks for sharing. :rose:  I literally have some cheap fake flowers in pots 2 small pots outside, because I gave up trying to keep them alive with all the heat and drought...also, with us leaving on camping trips and not being able to care for them.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2013)

I have been trying to grow a little vegetable garden, and it seems like the weather is not being cooperative this year. Either it is too cold, too hot, or pouring down rain. And if it is not doing one of those three things, the squirrels are out there digging up my seeds for things like sunflowers and squash, and eating them. 

I have a few roses growing, and one that had a blossom, but several of them, Tootsie, the Blue Heeler chewed up. Just WHY she would want to chew up a rosé, is beyond me, but she did. I am hoping  that as the bushes get larger and hardier, she will abandon that plan.
I finally have some cucumbers coming up, that I sprouted in a container, so I am going to get them out in the garden when they get a little bit larger, and hopefully, we will have cucumbers.


----------



## JohnnyWest (Jun 24, 2013)

Beautiful garden, Jan! Wish I had your natural green thumb.  Last  summer I moved from the high desert to the Midwest, and have had to relearn everything.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 28, 2013)

Jan..beautiful garden..a real dedication and commitment.  I planted lots of flowers from seeds this year...not doing so well.  Right now I have glads, lillies, sunflowers, geraniums and bee balm in bloom..not much else.  I will post some pics if things ever really pop out in bloom.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 1, 2013)

*Planting directions ....*

View attachment 1089Well, I DO have this one little "gardening picture " that I really like, and wanted to post for everyone.  I guess we can say it is kind of "planting advice". Anyway, this is pretty cute...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got flowers in my weed garden!


----------



## maxHR (Jul 10, 2013)

Down under garden, wild, with snakes and ticks. lots of slashin', weedin', mowen. mg:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

_Hi Max, Beautiful pics _


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 10, 2013)

My pics are still on the old 'puter but if you see Max's pic of him standing in the weeds, then cross it with the one below which is how it looks after it's been mowed with weedkiller you'll get the general idea of my 'garden'.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

_It looks like you have done loads of landscaping since i last saw your garden Diwundrin, well done    _


----------



## janfromflorida (Jul 11, 2013)

Stunning pix!  Hope you keep those snakes at bay.  We do here in Florida.  Found a snakeskin by my house last year and took it be identified - cotton mouth rattler!  We also battle the Gaudy Grasshopper, colorful but a voracious eater!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 11, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> Stunning pix!  Hope you keep those snakes at bay.  We do here in Florida.  Found a snakeskin by my house last year and took it be identified - cotton mouth rattler!  We also battle the Gaudy Grasshopper, colorful but a voracious eater!



That's partly why I didn't even try to make a garden, it's Brown Snake Central around here and they're easier to spot on the gravel than in the grass.  They don't chase you but I'm too damned slow now to get out of their way.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 11, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> Stunning pix!  Hope you keep those snakes at bay.  We do here in Florida.  Found a snakeskin by my house last year and took it be identified - cotton mouth rattler!  We also battle the Gaudy Grasshopper, colorful but a voracious eater!



Cotton mouth rattler???  You're combining snakes. A cotton mouth is a common name for a water moccasin.Then there are several species of rattle snakes (rattlers). All the above are venomous though so be careful.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> My pics are still on the old 'puter but if you see Max's pic of him standing in the weeds, then cross it with the one below which is how it looks after it's been mowed with weedkiller you'll get the general idea of my 'garden'.



Kinda like my lawn at present ...  .. the garden does look a little better (or greener)


----------



## That Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> My pics are still on the old 'puter but if you see Max's pic of him standing in the weeds, then cross it with the one below which is how it looks after it's been mowed with weedkiller you'll get the general idea of my 'garden'.



Perfect inspiration for my rock garden...


----------



## janfromflorida (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, I'm totally sure about the "Cotton mouth" part of the name.  Perhaps my old brain added the rattlesnake part!
Sorry 'bout that!


Diwundrin said:


> That's partly why I didn't even try to make a garden, it's Brown Snake Central around here and they're easier to spot on the gravel than in the grass.  They don't chase you but I'm too damned slow now to get out of their way.


----------



## nojmit (Jul 15, 2013)

A Rose Mallow with an admirer.
[IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/nojmit/Hummer-and-Hibi-1.jpg[/IMG]

A not so close up view. Things are a bit wilted in this pic.
[IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/nojmit/Wilted-Rose-Mallow.jpg

A view from the yard
[IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/nojmit/DSC_0978.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_Love your garden Nojmit in particular that glorious Hibiscus, i have just discovered that they grow well where i live  :coolpics:_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2013)

Lovely photos Max, thanks for sharing! :coolpics:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome pictures Nojmit!!!  I looove the Rose Mallow with the Hummingbird....very special! :applause2:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 20, 2013)

Here are a few flowers and butterflies taken this morning:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 20, 2013)

A few more taken this morning:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 20, 2013)

This is all!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 20, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> What great pictures!  I have seen more butterflies since I moved to TN, than I did the last 25 years I lived on the OH/PA border.
> 
> How do you get The Gangstas to sit so perfectly?  Whose the Boss Dog?  Chubby Tummy on the left?
> 
> ...



Thanks TWH..The gardens had tons of butterflies this morning which is what inspired me to take the pictures.  I love watching them, and they are fearless, coming to land on me on occasion.  

 The Gangstas pretty much do what I tell them to do, for short spurts at least. What you don't see in the picture is Squiggy darting off two seconds after the picture was snapped in pursuit of a bug. Squiggy is my tubby one..we call him Sausage n' Taters..he's on the left. 

Ohno aka Goober, is the white one in the middle. He's my free spirit that requires me to threaten the beejeezus out of him sometimes before he responds. He's dumb like a fox!

Rooney aka Rooney Toons, the one on the right is Boss dog with a capital "B". He is very smart and responsive, and also very much a mamma's boy. Hubby said he laid in my chair the whole time I was gone.

I'm curious, what is it about sunflowers that the cops are interested in?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 20, 2013)

nojmit said:


> A Rose Mallow with an admirer.
> [IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/nojmit/Hummer-and-Hibi-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> A not so close up view. Things are a bit wilted in this pic.
> ...



Nojmit, your pictures are beautiful.  The hummingbird ones are fantastic, they are hard to capture!  I especially love the Rose Mallows.  I am a sucker for red flowers.  I need to look them up and see if they can grow here.  Thanks for posting!


----------

